# Madrid



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, but Bankia has offices in Torre Europa then? Theres a pictures earlier in this thread of that shining tower with a big Bankia logo.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

great photos and I particularly like those shots of old train cars with grafittis painted on them.


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

Joka said:


> Ok, but Bankia has offices in Torre Europa then? Theres a pictures earlier in this thread of that shining tower with a big Bankia logo.


Most of their offices are still in Torre de Europa I (Torre Europa is another one, in AZCA haha, let's name it KIO I).

Caja Madrid bought Torre Bankia from Repsol (really overprized... in the peak of the brick bubble) as Repsol thought that an horizontal complex (located near Mendez Álvaro) suited better their interests than a vertical tower...

They bought it before it was finished and before the finantial crash... now it seems that they are finally moving to Torre Bankia after trying to sell one of the towers... (I don't know wich one or whichever)...

Curious fact... there were supposed to be a windmild in Torre Bankia (because Repsol wanted to seem a company commited with the environment), that's why there is a gap between the last floor and the structure over it...


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

The pictures are great and the last one is kay:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

super nice photos of a lovely city.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific snaps :cheers:


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, here's some pictures from the trip to El Escorial. It's a nice day trip from Madrid, about an hour with bus and a return ticket costs about 9€. I already posted the highlight picture of that trip though so it's sort of like desert first and dinner after. 


















Views from the busride to El Escorial.


















What can be a better backdrop than Madrid?









Bam!









Boom!









(Don't know these people)









Getting higher..








Higher...



























Half way up the mountain, sort of..



























Hey, it's me! 









Some more from the town. It had a sort of Alpine feeling to it.


















Getting back to Madrid.

Some from my phone, my camera kept acting up the whole trip and gave me random error messages. 









A reservoir between Madrid and El Escorial. Is this where the drinking water in Madrid comes from?









Pretty big church.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Madrid


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

Joka said:


> A reservoir between Madrid and El Escorial. Is this where the drinking water in Madrid comes from?


Madrid has many sources of water... that could be one of them...

The main reservoirs are:

Pinilla	90,90%
Riosequillo	92,60%
Puentes Viejas	93,50%
El Villar	97,40%
El Atazar	99,30%
El Vado	88,00%
Pedrezuela	93,50%
Navacerrada	85,90%
Santillana	98,70%
Navalmedio	71,70%
La Jarosa	90,40%
Valmayor	90,80%
La Aceña	98,30%
Los Morales	83,30%

(The percentage is the current level as I copied it from www.cyii.es)

There are also subterranean reservoirs and aquifers (that are artificially refilled when there is an excess of water).

There are also deposits inside the city which guarantee the supply of water in peaks or if there are problems with the connections with the reservoirs.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

That reservoir is Valmayor.

Many of these reservoirs are used to sail or swim like San Juan or El Atazar.

Thanks for your great pictures.

I like very much the view from the top of the mountain.

It seems you went with people that knew a good spot to watch everything.


----------



## Gimme_More (May 28, 2013)

Amazing shots, Joka.


----------



## Binbanvun (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice pics, thanks :cheers:


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

Great pics, such a great place and wonderful scenes. :cheers:


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Gud pictures


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

^^Thanks for the kind words. 

A long overdue update. I'm back in Helsinki now and been a bit busy... or lazy.. or both. :shifty:
Anyway, me gusta Madrid! 

Btw, posting a little bit at a time from a messy library is definitely not the way to do a thread. 


















Views from from the city hall tower









One share of a mining company I think


















First book on the stock market; aptly named 









The famous mime at Puerta del Sol









He sticked it









The Royal castle right before the easter possession. I used my gf's head as a monopod, seems to work 






















































Changing of the guard ceremony being guarded




























































































They were turning left but did this 270 degree turn 










I still have a couple pictures


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice selection of photos!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Here comes the guys with the hoods!


















Speaking of Semana Santa; Why are these guys carrying what looks like Roman Imperial emblems?


















Bolsa De Madrid









The Police seemed to be playing some sort of cat and mouse games with these (presumably) illegal immigrants. Just chasing them away but not making any effort to arrest them.


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Great pics, Joka! I hope you had a great time and come visiting us again someday!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Ver good pictures, man.



Could you visit the Bolsa inside?


What did you like more of Madrid, the city, the people or what?


----------



## Lungo (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

JAVICUENCA said:


> Ver good pictures, man.
> 
> Could you visit the Bolsa inside?


Thanks! 

Yeah, I visited it as a part of a group, they organize tours there. The actual trading is done on a server outside the city while the building is used for seminars, ceremonies and also the brokers can invite their customers to hang around there.



JAVICUENCA said:


> What did you like more of Madrid, the city, the people or what?


I liked both, had a great time! 
Especialmente me gusta tapas y cañas (aquí no hay porciones pequenas)


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Changing of the guard at the Royal palace.









Teatro Real









Royal conservatory (I think?)









Atletico Madrid won the Copa del Rey



























Flamenco!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing your splendid showcase around Madrid, and I can see so many interesting and familiar sights that I can remember thanks to watching Telemadrid and RTVE, from Plaza Cibeles (the one with a fountain roundabout) to the City Hall (where fans of Atletico Madrid were celebrating) to the Gran Via and Palacio Real... and I must say that your visit to Madrid is pretty awesome, thanks to a variety of cultural and people scenes you've been to while visiting the Spanish capital. Yes, Madrid is a pretty captivating city, located deep inland with the mountains bordering most of the city center, and with it located far from any port on either the Mediterranean Sea or Atlantic Ocean, the community sure has quite a legacy that it can hold dearly and proudly for generations. The Castillan legacy sure holds deep in Madrid, and I am truly impressed with the variety and quality of your images.

Lovely showcase, my friend! Looking forward to even more! :hug:


----------



## ILoveEU (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice romanian town...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice series of Madrid!


----------



## Lungo (Jul 13, 2013)

*Some of my pictures of Madrid*


----------



## Lungo (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice! When were you there? I studied abroad at Complutense north of Arguelles from Jan. to July. If I'd seen your pics sooner we could've met up.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Brings back memories. Great pics!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Nice! When were you there? I studied abroad at Complutense north of Arguelles from Jan. to July. If I'd seen your pics sooner we could've met up.


Thanks. I was there from January to June. Went there almost exactly a year ago now, time flies.


----------

